# Kong Fillings?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yogurt and some fruit/veggies!


----------



## lvlogan (Oct 31, 2011)

(I also feed NB Duck & Potato, love this food!)

Ok, so low fat plain yogurt and peanut butter (on each end so the yogurt doesn't leak)

I have filled it with non-sweetened apple sauce and blueberries (berries in each end)

I cover the ends with aluminum foil and freeze the kongs before giving them to the kids. Everybody loves them

You could also throw a bunch of vegetables, a lean meat and some chicken broth (low sodium) in your blender and smush that into the kong too.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

we use peanut butter and bananas in the kong.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I use cottage cheese and mushed banana with a couple pieces of kibble mixed in.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My puppy has a sensitive tummy, and he loves his KONG filled with mushed banana and blueberry yogurt! I usually put a couple pieces of kibble in the bottom to keep it from leaking out the small hole, and freeze them overnight before giving them to him. He also loves peanut butter and banana mushed up together in there as well, but only a little PB or it's too rich for him.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I use the Natural Choice Crunchy treats. As I have said before... the apple are their favorite. The berry is what they like next. Then the carrot Crunchy Treats are the least favorite yet they love baby carrots? One of our sales reps would eat the apple ones. I always say that says a lot about the treats because he has been to the facility where they make them.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all for the great suggestions! :wavey:


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I made a jar of peanut butter mixed with plain yogurt mixed with flax seeds for Remy. I mixed it all together and keep it in the fridge. He LOVES it and it's not too much peanut butter but still has the flavor... if he gets too much peanut butter his poo starts to be of similar substance... :/ haha


----------

